# How two Faoil on youtube



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

No need to read this fail of a thread. Click to the homepage now.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

lolololololololol
:fp

EPOIC FAOIL!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 7, 2009)

Faoil.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 7, 2009)

I've wanted to ask you this for a long time

Are you legitimately retarded?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 7, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I've wanted to ask you this for a long time
> 
> Are you legitimately retarded?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 7, 2009)

You used 4 different programs and fifteen minutes of work... just to fail. Something you do every time you post here.

You fail at failing.


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol Edward you fail


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 7, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


>



+1


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 7, 2009)

YOU GUYS ARE MISSING THE POINT!

No the point isn't hidden in white text.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 7, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> YOU GUYS ARE MISSING THE POINT!
> 
> No the point isn't hidden in white text.



Waste of 1000th post.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 7, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > YOU GUYS ARE MISSING THE POINT!
> ...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Nov 7, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > YOU GUYS ARE MISSING THE POINT!
> ...



This wasn't his 1000th post. Posts in the Off-Topic Discussion Forum don't count toward your post count.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 7, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...


Oh well.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 7, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



On the contrary, EPIC FAIL. Hahaha.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 7, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > LewisJ said:
> ...



Nonononono, don't you mean EP1C FA01L?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 7, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...


Nonononono, he means EPIC FAOIL


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



>*Facepalm*< I've been wondering why my post count isn't higher than 150.


----------



## shelley (Nov 7, 2009)

Next person who spells "FAIL" with an O will be tempbanned.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 7, 2009)

I wrap my leftovers in tin FOIL.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

I honestly don't get the joke here.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 7, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> I wrap my leftovers in tin FOIL.



My my, aren't you so cool?

If I was a mod, I'd ban you just for having the audacity to say that.


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

this fails...


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 7, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > I wrap my leftovers in tin FOIL.
> ...



My my, it was a joke. Lighten up a little.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 7, 2009)

(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 7, 2009)

No LewisJ, you hurt our feelings.
anyway people who just post that he failed or w/e about this topic are being more pointless than the thread itself. That includes me.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 7, 2009)

*[USER WAS BANNED FOR THE POST]
*
~Shelley


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 7, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> *[USER WAS BANNED FOR THE POST]
> *
> ~Shelley



Quit faking


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 7, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > *[USER WAS BANNED FOR THE POST]
> ...



You can say jokes, but cant take em?


----------



## Hakan (Nov 7, 2009)

I thought you said you would quit posting for a couple days, Edward?

Do us all a favor, and keep your promise.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 7, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> You can say jokes, but cant take em?



Maybe I should use some more smilies and such to help you see that my posts in this thread are anything but serious. Like I said before, lighten up. Obviously he was faking it, it was a nice joke. I'll go add a  to it for you so you can stop taking everything so damn seriously.


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 7, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > You can say jokes, but cant take em?
> ...



That's like saying putting LOL in front or after every sentence lets you curse all you want.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 7, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> That's like saying putting LOL in front or after every sentence lets you curse all you want.



This entire thread is a joke, and swearing is much less generally acceptable than jokes; don't make out of scale analogies.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 7, 2009)

OMG, this thread is completely lots of epic fails. LOL xD


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 7, 2009)

So anything you just posted doesn't mean anything since it was a joke? Oh okay I get it.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 7, 2009)

Any minute now shelley will lock this, or because I just said that someone else will. I'm not sure what Ed's point was to making this, but most of the posts here are pointless.
Guys, stop arguing...


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucas said:


> OMG, this thread is completely lots of epic fails. LOL xD



Faoil.

Am I gonna get banned now? I mean, seriously? I'm a little scared now... don't do it shelley!


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 8, 2009)

Edward said:


> Hakan said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you said you would quit posting for a couple days, Edward?
> ...


----------

